# Do you eat many sweets? Have a favorite?



## Marie5656 (Apr 14, 2022)

*I am trying to cut back, for health, weight loss and other reasons. But every once in a while I like to indulge. Nt sure if it is considered a "sweet", but I do like having a jar of Nutella on hand. I make Nutella and cream cheese sandwiches.  If out, I may go for a Twix bar or 3 Muskateers.
I ask because I had something different today, a friend had "cotton candy filled Twinkies"  . She brought them to our coffee hour last night. People often bring snacks. I am not a Twinkie fan, but had to try.  The filling had an interesting strawberry like flavor.  Did not really taste like cotton candy, but it was different.

*


----------



## mrstime (Apr 14, 2022)

Chocolate!!!


----------



## Jan14 (Apr 14, 2022)

I’ve been hooked on Payday candy bars and Twizlers lately.


----------



## bufflo (Apr 14, 2022)

I rarely eat sweets. My problem is I can't stop once I start. So, I don't keep sweets in the house.


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 14, 2022)

Jan14 said:


> I’ve been hooked on Payday candy bars and Twizlers lately.


OH..I have been doing Twizzlers lately too. Have you seen the multi colored and multi flavoried ones? I found Orange creamsicle flavored ONCE, but have not found them again.

Edit  to add: Just found them on Amazon, the orange. So I ordered some


----------



## Jan14 (Apr 14, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> OH..I have been doing Twizzlers lately too. Have you seen the multi colored and multi flavoried ones? I found Orange sherbet flavored ONCE, but not again


No I’m afraid to veer away from the red ones I gues they cherry or strawberry lol


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 14, 2022)

bufflo said:


> My problem is I can't stop once I start.


Yep, I know that all too well.  Any sweet or rich thing will work...


----------



## Jan14 (Apr 14, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Yep, I know that all too well.  Any sweet or rich thing will work...


Same here. Not happy till they’re gone.


----------



## mrstime (Apr 14, 2022)

Jan14 said:


> Same here. Not happy till they’re gone.


Me too but now I have to slow it down Dr didn't like my last blood test. I'm having to think about it.


----------



## Betty Boop (Apr 14, 2022)

I do not eat a lot of sweet but dark chocolate is my favorite.


----------



## Lara (Apr 14, 2022)

I can't have much sugar but if I were to indulge it would be a 
scoop of Cookies & Cream Ice Cream (Blue Bunny brand)


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 14, 2022)

My weaknesses are Halo Top ice cream and Quest Peanut Butter Cups.


----------



## palides2021 (Apr 14, 2022)

When I'm dieting, sweets are out. I bought Easter candy and it's sitting there untouched. So am proud of myself. Meanwhile, my latest sweet is sugar-free cherry jello with a dollop of whipped cream. Yummy.


----------



## win231 (Apr 14, 2022)

Not as many as I'd like.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 14, 2022)

I don't eat a _lot_ of sweets, but I do have a sweet-tooth. I make shortbread cookies sometimes and once in a while I add something a bit weird, like a tablespoon of herbal tea. They were really good! When the g-kids are here I've added "normal" stuff, like crushed almonds or crushed hard candies. 

Also I make this desert called Cherry Crunch that's very sweet, super yummy, and easy-peasy to make - just takes a can of cherry pie filling, a white cake mix, and a cube of butter.

I like dark chocolate so once in a while I buy a Mounds bar or a Milky Way Midnight. But usually I satisfy my sweet-tooth with blackberries or peaches or some kind of melon.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 15, 2022)

I make room in my diet for a few treats.

My latest kick is no sugar added Kozy Shack Simply Well tapioca or rice pudding cups.

I also enjoy Breyer's CarbSmart vanilla ice cream with a drizzle of sugar-free maple-flavored syrup and a few walnuts.

For cookies, it is usually individual packs of Lorna Doones or Barnum's Animals Crackers in the little box. 

During the holidays I usually pick up a package of Atkins peanut butter cups or m&m style peanuts.

My only rule is one treat in the house at a time.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 15, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I don't eat a _lot_ of sweets, but I do have a sweet-tooth. I make shortbread cookies sometimes and once in a while I add something a bit weird, like a tablespoon of herbal tea. They were really good! When the g-kids are here I've added "normal" stuff, like crushed almonds or crushed hard candies.
> 
> Also I make this desert called Cherry Crunch that's very sweet, super yummy, and easy-peasy to make - just takes a can of cherry pie filling, a white cake mix, and a cube of butter.
> 
> I like dark chocolate so once in a while I buy a Mounds bar or a Milky Way Midnight. But usually I satisfy my sweet-tooth with blackberries or peaches or some kind of melon.


I remember making this version of CRUNCH back in the day!

CRUNCH
1 cup AP flour
1 cup oatmeal
1 cup brown sugar (1/2 cup is more than enough)
1 stick of butter or margarine
1 can of pie filling

Mix flour, oatmeal, and brown sugar. Melt butter and add to the dry ingredients.
Use half of the mixture on the bottom of a pie pan or small casserole. Add a can of pie filling. Top with remaining crumbs. Bake at 350 for 30 to 45 minutes. Serve with vanilla ice cream.

You can add some cinnamon, nutmeg, nuts, etc. It depends on your taste and the type of pie filling.


----------



## Tish (Apr 15, 2022)

Chocolate for me.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 15, 2022)

Any type of chocolate for me. On the other hand, I’ve always been an ice cream guy. Love most flavors but plain old creamy vanilla is my favorite. I miss the half gallon sizes. Now they are getting smaller and more  expensive.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 15, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> I remember making this version of CRUNCH back in the day!
> 
> CRUNCH
> 1 cup AP flour
> ...


All I do for mine is pour a can of cherry pie filling into a 9"x9" pan, then thoroughly work a cube of room-temperature butter into the white cake mix and sprinkle that evenly over the cherries. It's a pretty thick layer. Then I just bake it at 350 for 30 minutes.

You can also use the large can of cherries, or two of the smaller cans, and use a 9"x13" pan. You still only need 1 box of cake mix and 1 cube butter, and the baking time is the same. I've added chopped walnuts to the topping, but my kids like it best without nuts.

Yours sounds good! Sounds more like a pie than mine. Mine is kind of like a cobbler, and I tried making it with a large can of peaches but it turned out all gloopy and disgusting because the topping absorbed a lot of the syrup.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Apr 15, 2022)

I like most sweet things, but try to stay away, and still eat more than I probably should. Went shopping yesterday, and bought a large container of rice crispy treats, and finished off about 3/4 of them by this morning. Feel guilty about it, but it doesn't seem to stop me from gulping them down.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 15, 2022)

bufflo said:


> I rarely eat sweets. My problem is I can't stop once I start. So, I don't keep sweets in the house.


I have the same problem !!!!!


----------



## MickaC (Apr 15, 2022)

CHOCOLATE !!!!!!!……usually dark chocolate.


----------



## Judycat (Apr 15, 2022)

A nice moist yellow or white cake with fluffy icing.


----------



## Remy (Apr 15, 2022)

bufflo said:


> I rarely eat sweets. My problem is I can't stop once I start. So, I don't keep sweets in the house.


I can't either. They call me from the cupboard.


----------



## Trila (Apr 15, 2022)

I don't really like sweets, except for dark chocolate, donuts with sprinkles , cinnamon pastries, vanilla ice cream , cake , pie, root beer floats, cheese cake, marshmallows, fudge, brownies, hot chocolate, blondies, zucchini bread, frosting, caramel, cappuccino, cookies , raspberry jelly, and fluffernutter sandwiches..

Other than that, I don't touch the stuff!


----------



## Trila (Apr 15, 2022)

MickaC said:


> CHOCOLATE !!!!!!!……usually dark chocolate.


Is there any other kind?!!!! I keep dark chocolate chips on hand, for snaking!


----------



## Jules (Apr 15, 2022)

@Aunt Bea. I think I’ll make that Crunch tomorrow.

Both my husband and I like sweets and usually have them twice a day.  For lunch it might be something like Fruit Slices and I don’t mean the actual fruit, they’re the red or orange gummy treats.  Only two allowed.  For dinner it would be a sliver of pie or cake with French Vanilla ice cream, the good stuff.  For me, it the slice is about the size of two fingers (my fingers are small.). I don’t snack between meals or after dinner.


----------



## feywon (Apr 16, 2022)

bufflo said:


> I rarely eat sweets. My problem is I can't stop once I start. So, I don't keep sweets in the house.


I'm the opposite, when i have options i eat less.  Knowing there'll be something i like available when i 'want' it, i'm generally satisfied with smaller quantities at a time and eat less sweets over the course of a week than some people eat in a day or a sitting.   Pretty sure its result of some aspects of my childhood.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 16, 2022)

My day isn't complete without some Chocolate.....homemade chocolate chip cookies, or some chocolate ice cream, or a chocolate malted milk shake, etc., etc.


----------



## feywon (Apr 16, 2022)

Dark chocolate tops my list.  Learned in my late teens that a much smaller quantity of dark chocolate would satisfy my chocolate cravings than what it took of milk chocolate.  Post menopause the actual cravings stopped but i still like the flavor. 
Crystallized ginger is a favorite too, and again just a small bit a day satisfies.


----------



## helenbacque (Apr 16, 2022)

Dark chocolate but not the cheapo stuff.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Apr 16, 2022)

I try not to eat many sweets, but *black licorice* is my weakness...!


----------



## Chet (Apr 16, 2022)

Donuts with filling and icing, cake, pies and of course chocolate but it can get out of control so I don't over do it.


----------



## David777 (Apr 16, 2022)

Abso wootwee!

Am a thin lively someone that does not have an issue eating excessive sugars/carbs.  Bought this 5 pound block in December as my solo person Christmas present and will eat last piece before the month's end, so 4 month's worth of self control nibbling away I could easily have done in a binging day.  For $40 will buy another this coming week.  They do have a version with marbled chocolate.

https://www.amazon.com/Handmade-Fudge-Loaf-Peanut-Butter/dp/B00SK52KIC/ref=sr_1_2


----------



## Kika (Apr 16, 2022)

bufflo said:


> I rarely eat sweets. My problem is I can't stop once I start. So, I don't keep sweets in the house.


That is exactly my problem too.  Dark chocolate is my weakness, as well as ice cream. For that reason, I do not buy any.


----------



## katlupe (Apr 16, 2022)

I make ice cream or pudding with a meal replacement shake I use. It is sugar free and healthy and comes in many flavors so whatever I crave I can make. I have an ice cream maker so just put it in that. Ice cream was my weakness but haven't had any since November now.


----------



## Jace (Apr 17, 2022)

Tish said:


> Chocolate for me.


Me, too...dark chocolate, preferred!


----------



## Blessed (Jun 6, 2022)

Love all things sweet, I usually bake or make something once a week. Right now the thing I am eating are grapes, both green and red.  This year must be a really good crop, large, juicy and sweet.  Can't wait until July for the watermelon.


----------



## Robert59 (Jun 6, 2022)

Eat Everything sugar-free if I can.


----------



## Jackie23 (Jun 6, 2022)

katlupe said:


> I make ice cream or pudding with a meal replacement shake I use. It is sugar free and healthy and comes in many flavors so whatever I crave I can make. I have an ice cream maker so just put it in that. Ice cream was my weakness but haven't had any since November now.


This sounds good, I may try it, I've been on a diet for several months, so no sweets but I daydream about Cherry Limeade sherbet.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jun 6, 2022)

Anything chocolate


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 6, 2022)

The only things I can still eat, that won't get stuck in my teeth or pull them out, are Reese's Peanut Butter Cups
and M&Ms w/peanuts.
Those 2 are my faves.


----------



## JonSR77 (Jun 6, 2022)

Lindt dark chocolate truffles.  Super good, and also reasonable.  The regular grocery stores in the area carry them...

I really don't eat too many sweets, because of blood sugar issues.  But I have a taste now and then.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 6, 2022)

Do you eat many sweets? Have a favorite?​
Seldom

When I do, it's dark chocolate


----------



## Bella (Jun 6, 2022)

I limit sweets, but I indulge in dark chocolate in moderation. It can be straight up by itself or in a dessert. I love a small piece of rich dark chocolate flourless cake with fresh whipped cream and also enjoy just about any type of creamy dessert, chocolate or not... pudding, pots de crème, panna cotta, sherbet, ice cream..._ mmmm, _yes, please! 

Bella


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 6, 2022)

I used to have an American pen-pal who sent me a box of maple syrup candy. I really enjoyed it but have never seen it on sale in Britain so haven't been able to eat it again.
I like chocolate peppermint creams, which also happen to be a favourite of the queen.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 7, 2022)

I think this is another case of words meaning different things.  In the UK, 'Sweets'  or sweeties as we sometimes say would seem to be 'Candies'.
I try to limit my intake of sweeties as once I start, I can't stop till the bag is empty.  My favourite is 'Wine gums' - although unfortunately, they don't contain alcohol!    As a child, we used to call a small paper bag, a 'poke', so it was a treat to get a wee 'Poke of sweeties'.  I still sometimes use the term.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 7, 2022)

Blue Bell ice cream cups for me. Also love Reeses white chocolate peanut butter cups.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 7, 2022)

Timewise 60+ said:


> I try not to eat many sweets, but *black licorice* is my weakness...!


If you buy the real stuff, not just licorice flavored, I hope you know it increases blood pressure.


----------



## Liberty (Jun 7, 2022)

Like dark chocolate and sweets in general, but don't want a lot of  added sugar in my daily diet so I make my own using all natural monk fruit/erythritol.  Love cakes, brownies and a dark chocolate coconut, cranberry, almond candy I eat most every day!


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 7, 2022)

David777 said:


> Abso wootwee!
> 
> Am a thin lively someone that does not have an issue eating excessive sugars/carbs.  Bought this 5 pound block in December as my solo person Christmas present and will eat last piece before the month's end, so 4 month's worth of self control nibbling away I could easily have done in a binging day.  For $40 will buy another this coming week.  They do have a version with marbled chocolate.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Handmade-Fudge-Loaf-Peanut-Butter/dp/B00SK52KIC/ref=sr_1_2


The link says currently not available... did you buy the entire supply?


----------



## JustDave (Jun 7, 2022)

Lara said:


> I can't have much sugar but if I were to indulge it would be a
> scoop of Cookies & Cream Ice Cream (Blue Bunny brand)
> View attachment 217402


You beat me to it.  Cookies and cream is a perfect ice cream.  It's better than eating the two things separately.  Now I won't be able to get it out of my mind for the rest of the day.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 7, 2022)

A piece of dark chocolate will satisfy a craving, but I do love brownies, especially with vanilla ice cream. Shortbread cookies are also a favorite.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## oldman (Jun 7, 2022)

I really have to refrain from eating sweets. I do suffer through a good piece of Key Lime Pie or Boston Crème Pie after a good seafood dinner. Other than that, no candy or pastries, especially donuts.


----------



## Trish (Jun 7, 2022)

I don't like sweets much but, if I do get tempted, it's fruit gums


----------



## Tish (Jun 8, 2022)

My daily indulgence.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jun 9, 2022)

My favorite sweets are homemade chocolate mousse, chocolate pudding, and peanut butter cookies.

I rarely eat them because I am usually too lazy to make them. I also know that I can eat a huge amount of these 3 things, and would be happy to do so every day. It would be long before we'd have to have the doorways widened in our house!


----------

